# Interesting boats for us skinny water guys



## Finn Maccumhail

Came across these yesterday via the "Southern Culture on the Fly" e-mag (http://www.southerncultureonthefly.com/scof_winter2013.html

First is the Hog Island Boat Works SW 16 skiff: http://www.hogislandboatworks.com/index.php

They're making a skiff with a similar rotomolded polyethelyene to what lots of sit-on-top kayaks are made with. This makes them inexpensive, lightweight, and virtually indestructible.

Second is Towee Boats: http://www.toweeboats.com/

They look similar to a Gheenoe but a little more inexpensive.


----------



## curmudgeon

The Hog Islands look very cool. I'd like to see one up close.


----------



## Coconut Groves

I'd like to see that Hog Island skiff in person with the poling platform. That would be a good boat the narrows down on the coast.


----------



## ghillhouse

One issue the Hog Island guys will probably have to address is deformation of the hull from heat. An issue with the Triumphs in Texas and Fla is that they lose some of their shape. If you see a Triumph in Texas, look down the side of it and you will notice they tend to look "wavy". The weight is also an issue, as 500lbs for a bare bones skiff is little heavy. An Ankona ShadowCast, albeit a little more narrow and designed for skinny water, is only 250lbs. I do think this boat would be great for guys running rivers with rocks and don't want a jon boat, especially if it can take a 60/40 jet outboard.


----------



## BrandonFox

ghillhouse said:


> One issue the Hog Island guys will probably have to address is deformation of the hull from heat. An issue with the Triumphs in Texas and Fla is that they lose some of their shape. If you see a Triumph in Texas, look down the side of it and you will notice they tend to look "wavy". The weight is also an issue, as 500lbs for a bare bones skiff is little heavy. An Ankona ShadowCast, albeit a little more narrow and designed for skinny water, is only 250lbs. I do think this boat would be great for guys running rivers with rocks and don't want a jon boat, especially if it can take a 60/40 jet outboard.


My previous boat was the 18'6" Triumph. If cared for properly it will lessen the heat warping, but you will notice flexing while on plane. Not sure If I would go back on a triumph for my type of fishing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I'm not familiar with the Triumph boats. 

I don't know what they're claiming for a draft # but they're worth a look. I just found the design & construction interesting.


----------

